# [OASIS] ver open document format (abierto)

## the incredible hurd

¿Alguien sabe de algún visor de documentos OD (valga la redundancia) en modo texto?

Sé que los documentos son archivos comprimidos con zip y tengo una macro sed para limpiarlos de la mayor parte de etiquetas xml, lo cual no es muy difícil si se buscan los <> aunque puede ser problemática con textos que incluyan ambos signos.

También sé que en Linux jamás ha existido un procesador de textos en modo texto o para el framebuffer; tipo wordperfect para DOS.

¿Soporta vim el formato open document?

Tengo una máquina sin las X y necesito ver archivos en este formato, es un servidor... No es posible ni razonable instalarle las X.

Debo estar buscando en Google con los términos equivocados... y estoy aburrido ya.

¿Alguien conoce alguna alternativa en modo texto?

----------

## abecedarix

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Sé que los documentos son archivos comprimidos con zip y tengo una macro sed para limpiarlos de la mayor parte de etiquetas xml, lo cual no es muy difícil si se buscan los <> aunque puede ser problemática con textos que incluyan ambos signos.

 

He hecho un pequeño experimento, y esos signos se codifican como en HTML, con &gt; y &lt; así que con eso no debería dar problemas. De lo otro, ni idea.

Edito: aquí comentan algo, igual puedes experimentar con las macros de eyeOS para convertir a otros formatos (como xhtml) con ooo y php, aunque requiere instalar el ooo y el xvfb y probablemente no sea la solución más adecuada: http://www.nativos2020.com/2008/02/23/como-utilizar-openoffice-desde-php/

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> He hecho un pequeño experimento, y esos signos se codifican como en HTML, con &gt; y &lt; así que con eso no debería dar problemas.
> 
> 

 

¿Cómo has hecho el experimento? Prueba a crear el archivo prueba.odt con openoffice, lo copias al directorio prueba y lo descomprimes (con unzip, porque no es gzip). El contenido en mi caso fue "Esto es una prueba." Consulta los archivos content.xml o meta.xml... Es puro xml, nada de &gt; y &lt; como mencionas.

Me pregunto si habrás guardado alguno de los manuales de gentoo en xml como si fueran un html con tu navegador.

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edito: aquí comentan algo, igual puedes experimentar con las macros de eyeOS para convertir a otros formatos (como xhtml) con ooo y php, aunque requiere instalar el ooo y el xvfb y probablemente no sea la solución más adecuada: http://www.nativos2020.com/2008/02/23/como-utilizar-openoffice-desde-php/

 

No me parece muy adecuada, que modifiquen los archivos a medida que lo necesiten y los documentos no se podrán revisar desde el servidor, les diré que no es posible porque no estoy dispuesto a perder el tiempo depurando un comando sed.

Tremenda limitación de ODF... Esque ni tan siquiera me apetece ponerme con las librerías xml de python... Después de todas las pruebas que llevo hechas.   :Confused: 

Gracias abecedarix por tu interés.

No me entra en la cabeza que un formato abierto, tanto como han aplaudido a los de OASIS desde la Unión Europea, sea ilegible e inútil sin tener un servidor X

----------

## i92guboj

Nunca me he visto en este dilema porque rara vez necesito editar archivos de ofimática fuera de mi máquina de escritorio (y aún así, tampoco edito muchos). Pero la verdad es que es algo extraño que no existan herramientas para línea de comandos, si lo que en principio se pretende es tener un formato que sea universalmente accesible. Quizás es simplemente porque nadie se lo ha planteado nunca...

En fin, solución no te puedo dar por ahora porque no conozco ningún programa que permita hacer lo que tú quieres (quizás lo haya, pero no lo se). Lo más sencillo que se me ocurre que no sea intrusivo ni deforme tu servidor, sería usar sshfs para montar la carpeta con los docs de forma remota, en una máquina de escritorio, y editarlos ahí. Gracias a sshfs, podrás editarlos virtualmente como si fueran archivos locales. Se que no es la solución que buscabas... quizás te sirva o quizás no, pero ahí queda la idea.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Gracias. He visto que no hay muchas opciones, de hecho ninguna...

Habrá que ponerse a currar en ello, el problema es que por trabajo no me apetece... Sólo se necesitan unzip y  sed para editarlos y dejarlos más o menos legibles.

 :Exclamation:  Feature Request   :Exclamation: 

USE flag odf para vim o incluso nano.... y vamos, para cat, no sé si mejor zcat ya sería la repera...   :Smile: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿Cómo has hecho el experimento? Prueba a crear el archivo prueba.odt con openoffice, lo copias al directorio prueba y lo descomprimes (con unzip, porque no es gzip). El contenido en mi caso fue "Esto es una prueba." Consulta los archivos content.xml o meta.xml... Es puro xml, nada de &gt; y &lt; como mencionas.
> 
> Me pregunto si habrás guardado alguno de los manuales de gentoo en xml como si fueran un html con tu navegador

 

Pensé que te referías a textos que incluyeran los caracteres < y >, por ejemplo escribiendo "Prueba Prueba <<>>> prueba" y guardando, sale así (salvo los asteriscos, que los he puesto para destacar la parte relevante -no me pilla el [b]- ):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<office:document-content xmlns:office="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:office:1.0" xmlns:style="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:style:1.0" xmlns:text="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:text:1.0" xmlns:table="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:table:1.0" xmlns:draw="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:drawing:1.0" xmlns:fo="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:xsl-fo-compatible:1.0" xmlns:xlink="http://www.w3.org/1999/xlink" xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" xmlns:meta="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:meta:1.0" xmlns:number="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:datastyle:1.0" xmlns:svg="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:svg-compatible:1.0" xmlns:chart="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:chart:1.0" xmlns:dr3d="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:dr3d:1.0" xmlns:math="http://www.w3.org/1998/Math/MathML" xmlns:form="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:form:1.0" xmlns:script="urn:oasis:names:tc:opendocument:xmlns:script:1.0" xmlns:ooo="http://openoffice.org/2004/office" xmlns:ooow="http://openoffice.org/2004/writer" xmlns:oooc="http://openoffice.org/2004/calc" xmlns:dom="http://www.w3.org/2001/xml-events" xmlns:xforms="http://www.w3.org/2002/xforms" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" office:version="1.1"><office:scripts/><office:font-face-decls><style:font-face style:name="Times New Roman" svg:font-family="&apos;Times New Roman&apos;" style:font-family-generic="roman" style:font-pitch="variable"/><style:font-face style:name="Arial" svg:font-family="Arial" style:font-family-generic="swiss" style:font-pitch="variable"/><style:font-face style:name="Arial1" svg:font-family="Arial" style:font-family-generic="system" style:font-pitch="variable"/></office:font-face-decls><office:automatic-styles/><office:body><office:text><office:forms form:automatic-focus="false" form:apply-design-mode="false"/><text:sequence-decls><text:sequence-decl text:display-outline-level="0" text:name="Illustration"/><text:sequence-decl text:display-outline-level="0" text:name="Table"/><text:sequence-decl text:display-outline-level="0" text:name="Text"/><text:sequence-decl text:display-outline-level="0" text:name="Drawing"/></text:sequence-decls><text:p text:style-name="Standard">*****Prueba Prueba &lt;&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt; prueba*****</text:p></office:text></office:body></office:document-content>
```

De lo de los manuales de gentoo, sí que me suena haber tenido algún problema con xml y html, pero ya hace más de un año que instalé Gentoo y no me acuerdo exactamente.

----------

## jgascon

Mira esta página a ver si es lo que buscas -> https://www.arsaperta.org/odftoolsen.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> odfconvert is a command-line tool that transforms an OpenDocument file according to any user-provided XSL style sheet. For example convert from .odt to html.
> 
> odt2html.py is a python command line script that makes a basic conversion of a .odt (OpenDocument) text into a HTML file. Other conversions are possible by changing the loaded XSL style sheet.
> ...

 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Muchas gracias jgascon, intentaré usarlo en cuanto disponga de tiempo libre para "convertir" documentos en casa, sin correr el más mínimo riesgo.

----------

